

Ask HN: Good digital watches for hackers? - javert

I've always been a big fan of digital watches. Mine is getting old, and I'm considering an upgrade. Does anybody have a "really cool/useful" watch that they would recommend (ideally, that can be ordered online)?<p>Sorry if it's a little off topic!
======
Zev
I've always been partial to the binary watch[1] and the Rosendahl Watch[2]
(but not enough to actually buy either one for myself -- I wear a non-digital
watch myself[3].) Also, I know a few people who are wearing iPod Nano's on
their wrist as watches and seem to like it.

1\. <http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/6a17/>

2\. <http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/7a91/>

3\.
[http://www.bulovaprecisionist.com/en/collections/claremont/9...](http://www.bulovaprecisionist.com/en/collections/claremont/96b127/)

------
wewyor
I don't have one but maybe this:
<http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/EZ430-Chronos>

~~~
reemrevnivek
I have one, and it's pretty nice. Haven't done a whole lot with it except
revamp the chronograph function more to my liking for my workouts, though. The
915 MHz frequency band is limiting; a 2.4 GHz 802.11 transceiver could be much
more interesting.

The large face scratches easily; it's just acrylic and not glass. Easy enough
to buff out, though.

The product page is here:
[http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-chronos....](http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/ez430-chronos.html)

------
theoneill
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2221579>

------
Yana_Convelife
While somewhat expensive, you can get ipod nano with a watch band and listen
to music. It does not have many other functions though...

------
xtrycatchx
gshocks best fit my wrist. its heavy duty and less expensive

------
bmelton
Not digital, but if you happen to have an Aston Martin, then you have to have
this watch:
[http://www.astonmartin.com/eng/thecars/dbs/amvox2dbstranspon...](http://www.astonmartin.com/eng/thecars/dbs/amvox2dbstransponderwatch)

The HD3 Slide is neat-looking: <http://www.hd3complication.com/en/#home>

If you're into E-Inky things, like I am, then this one's pretty cool:
[http://www.atysdesign.com/proddetail.php?prod=watch_digital_...](http://www.atysdesign.com/proddetail.php?prod=watch_digital_hour_black_leather_e-
ink-phosphor&cat=8)

Touch screen, and about as fashionably acceptable as you're going to get out
of a digital:
[http://www.kennethcole.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=42189...](http://www.kennethcole.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=4218949)

If you don't care about fashion, then this one's a winner:
<http://uncrate.com/stuff/casio-databank/>

